

Ask HN: Fast Internet in San Francisco? - philfreo

Dear HN,<p>Our startup is in SOMA, the heart of the internet in San Francisco, and we're on the fastest AT&#38;T DSL line with only a few people on it... and it's unbearably slow. This is sad.<p>Anyone have recommendations for fast internet in SF?
======
anigbrowl
Try Sonic.net - they seem to have the best value and reputation for pro
connectivity to small business.
<http://sonic.net/solutions/business/connectivity/>

